# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Citaten en gezegden

## dotito

Wie je morgen bent, creëer je vandaag met de som van gisteren. "  :Wink: 


In het leven heb je de keuze om parels te verzamelen en steentjes weg te gooien, of steentjes te verzamelen en parels weg te gooien. "

- Inayat Khan

Een bocht in de weg is niet het einde van de weg, tenzij je 
niet de draai maakt.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ik lach heel erg veel. Ik doe heel vaak ook lekker gek. Dus niemand weet hoe ik me echt voel!

----------


## jolanda27

Humor is overwonnen droefheid. :

Vrijheid is wat je doet met wat jou is aangedaan.
Jean-Paul Sartre

Een gedachte al een gedachte erkennen brengt vrijheid.
Als je een gedachte als relaliteit beschouwt, dan kom je vast te zitten.
Sri Sri Ravi Shankar

Als je voelt dat je vastzit, zoek dan naar de eerste
kleine stap die je wel aandurft.
Arjan Erkel

Maak je los uit geestelijke slavernij.
Niemand anders dan jijzelf kan je gedachten bevrijden.
Bob Marley

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Het glas is halfvol of halfleeg! Als het glas dan toch halfleeg dreigt te raken, giet je het toch gewoon over in een kleiner glas?! En wanneer het glas leeg is gooi je hem gewoon kapot, want scherven brengen geluk

----------


## Raimun

Als de emmer overloopt , je het niet meer bijgehouden krijgt met dweilen ,
wordt het hoog tijd dat je de kraan dichtdraait ..
Lukt je dit niet !!..krijg je de rekening gepresenteert ..meestal gaat het dan vanzelf.....
*RXII13*

Ik denk , dus ik ben !! ( Descartes R.)

----------


## jolanda27

De tijd heelt alle wonden,
maar de littekens blijven.

----------


## Raimun

_" Zie in jezelf , daarbinnen is 'n bron van het goede die nooit ophoudt te stromen ,
zolang je niet ophoudt je zelf te onderzoeken "_ 

_Marcus Aurelius_

----------


## Raimun

_Stilte is niet de afwezigheid van geluid .
Stilte is je niet laten afleiden door lawaai ._
Nin Sgeng

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben maar in m'n eentje, maar ik ben er toch nog altijd één.
Ik kan niet alles doen, maar ik nog altijd iets doen.
En wat ik kan doen, zal ik niet nalaten.

Helen Keller

----------


## Raimun

ik ben maar in m'n eentje 
meestal is dat wel voldoende 
als ik dan doe wat ik moet doen 
wordt ik veel te moe 
vrij vlug heb ik dan lak aan al dat gedoe !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

> ik ben maar in m'n eentje 
> meestal is dat wel voldoende 
> als ik dan doe wat ik moet doen 
> wordt ik veel te moe 
> vrij vlug heb ik dan lak aan al dat gedoe !!


Ha-ha, grapjas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Wie iets echt wil doen, vindt altijd een weg;
wie iets niet wil doen, vindt altijd een excuus.

--------------------

Wie de kracht van de woorden niet kent,
kan de mens niet kennen. 

--------------------

Je ziet het beeld van de wereld dat je voor jezelf gemaakt hebt.
Maar je ziet niet jezelf als de maker van dat beeld.

--------------------


Elke gedachte telt.
Als je een huis bouwt, telt elke steen.
Als je een karakter bouwt, telt elke gedachte.

--------------------


Als het denken gesloten is, is het hart gesloten.
Als het denken open is, is het hart open.


---------------------


We krijgen altijd wat we nodig hebben,
niet wat we denken nodig te hebben.


---------------------


De snelste manier om aan jezelf te werken
is door niet meer aan jezelf te werken.

----------


## Raimun

*Leef ..alsof je morgen zal sterven ..
...Leer ..alsof je eeuwig zal leven !!*
Mahatma Ghandi

----------


## dotito

Als je iets wil veranderen in je leven, breng dan EERST je bewustzijn op een ander niveau, dan ga je automatisch ook andere mensen, dingen en situaties aantrekken.

___________________________


"Loop met je gezicht in de zon. Dan valt de schaduw achter je. "

___________________________


" Een doel is een droom met een deadline. "

----------


## Raimun

Jong zijn is geen periode in het leven , het is 'n geestesingesteldheid...een kwaliteit van de verbeelding !! :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Wandel je eigen weg, en als je daarop wandelt, twijfel dan niet, waar deze weg je ook brengt. Kijk niet achterom, maar loop vastberaden. Het is jou weg. Misschien moet je door kuilen, vallen en opstaan. Ga door, het is de weg van jou bestaan!

____________________________________________

Sterke mensen weten hun leven in orde te houden. Zelfs met tranen in hun ogen, kunnen ze zeggen: “het gaat goed met mij” met een glimlach. 

______________________________________________

Wat jammer dat de mensen geen problemen kunnen ruilen. Iedereen weet hoe hij die van een ander kan oplossen

______________________________________________

Als je leven stilstaat, wordt het tijd om te duwen

______________________________________________

Het glas is halfvol of halfleeg! Als het glas dan toch halfleeg dreigt te raken, giet je het toch gewoon over in een kleiner glas?! En wanneer het glas leeg is gooi je hem gewoon kapot, want scherven brengen geluk!!!!

----------


## jolanda27

Hey Dolfijnjorien,

Da's wel een goede zeg, jammer dat je problemen niet kunt ruilen met een ander, die weet het altijd beter. Die houden we erin!  :Wink: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

Wat iemand met beide handen niet kan, lukt een enkeling geweldig met de mond!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> Hey Dolfijnjorien,
> 
> Da's wel een goede zeg, jammer dat je problemen niet kunt ruilen met een ander, die weet het altijd beter. Die houden we erin! 
> Groetjes, Jolanda
> 
> Wat iemand met beide handen niet kan, lukt een enkeling geweldig met de mond!


Doen Jolanda !! 
Evenwel : moesten wij hier onze problemen gewoon onder elkaar uitwisselen !( ruilen is wat anders hé ! )  :Smile: 
Dan zou ieder de problemen van" de ander" weten op te lossen !!  :Wink: 
Volgens het logische denken en determineren .;zijn dan alle problemen opgelost !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Waar is er dan nog 'n probleem ?? :Confused:

----------


## dotito

Elk probleem heeft een betekenis, is een uitdaging. Het kan zijn dat je andere gedachten moet kiezen en een ander houding en gedrag moet ontwikkelen.

----------


## Raimun

'n probleem is maar 'n probleem wanneer je er 'n probleem in ziet !!

meestal zie je het op afstand beter dan wanneer je er met jou neus op zit !!
( vrij vertaald naar Confusius ) 
 :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Doen Jolanda !! 
> Evenwel : moesten wij hier onze problemen gewoon onder elkaar uitwisselen !( ruilen is wat anders hé ! ) 
> Dan zou ieder de problemen van" de ander" weten op te lossen !! 
> Volgens het logische denken en determineren .;zijn dan alle problemen opgelost !! 
> Waar is er dan nog 'n probleem ??


Ja, nu ik er over nadenk, ruilen is iets heel anders. Uitwisselen benaderd het beter. Ik realiseer me ineens dat dat soms wel heel hardvochtig is!  :Confused: 
Goed dat je het zegt.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

" Ik heb overal verstand van ..soms zelfs het verstand , dat ik er geen verstand van heb " !  :Confused: 
*RXII13*

----------


## sietske763

wees blij als er over je geroddeld wordt.........zo blijf je op de hoogte van jezelf!!

----------


## Raimun

"" Wanneer gaat mijn spiegelbeeld beseffen , dat het kapot kan vallen !! "" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

" Zolang een vrouw lichtjes in haar ogen heeft zal geen man de rimpels ernaast zien. "

- Dolores del Rio



" Als je wilt dat er dingen veranderen, dan zul je zelf moeten veranderen. Als je wilt dat dingen beter worden, dan zul je zelf beter moeten worden. "

- Jim Rohn

----------


## jolanda27

> "" Wanneer gaat mijn spiegelbeeld beseffen , dat het kapot kan vallen !! ""


Het is moeilijk bescheiden te blijven.... :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

it's my life! En wat een ander ervan vind zal mij een worst wezen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raimun

> Het is moeilijk bescheiden te blijven....


Bescheidenheid is 'n mooie deugd !
Ik beoefende die wel in mijn jeugd !
Sindsdien brengt 't me maar weinig vreugd ! 
Sommigen voelen zich hierbij nogal verheugd ! 
Ik echter.. ga zeker niet terug naar mijn jeugd !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

" Je kunt niet iets anders verwachten als je steeds hetzelfde blijft doen. "

- David Dewulf



Pers jezelf niet plat tussen het verleden (schuld) en de toekomst (angst).

----------


## jolanda27

Het zijn de kleine dingen die ertoe doen, dat maakt het verschil.

Leven is dat wat je overkomt, 
terwijl je druk bent met andere plannen.
John Lennon

Anderen begrijpen is kennis.
Jezelf begrijpen is verlichting.
Lao Tse, chinees filosoof

Het ultieme geluk in je leven is dat je bemind werd.
Victor Hugo

----------


## Raimun

Het is beter één vogel in de hand , dan helemaal géén hand !  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

" Onze grootste angst is niet dat we onvolmaakt zijn, 
onze grootste angst is dat we mateloos krachtig zijn. 

Het is ons licht, niet onze schaduw dat ons het meest beangstigt. 

We vragen onszelf af, wie ben ik om briljant te zijn, knap, talentvol, fantastisch? 

Maar wie ben jij om dat niet te zijn? 

Je onbelangrijk voordoen bewijst de wereld geen dienst. 

Er is niets verlichts aan je klein te maken opdat andere mensen zich bij jou niet 
onzeker voelen. 

We zijn allemaal bedoeld om te stralen als kinderen. En als wij ons licht laten stralen, geven we onbewust andere mensen toestemming hetzelfde te doen. 

Als wij van onze angst bevrijd zijn, bevrijdt onze aanwezigheid vanzelf anderen. "


- Nelson Mandela (Inaugurele Rede 1994)  :Wink: 

--------------------------------------------------


" Een gedachte heeft op zichzelf geen macht. Een gedachte krijgt pas macht als jij het die toekent door erin te geloven. "

- Erik van Zuydam

----------


## gossie

> " Onze grootste angst is niet dat we onvolmaakt zijn, 
> onze grootste angst is dat we mateloos krachtig zijn. 
> 
> Het is ons licht, niet onze schaduw dat ons het meest beangstigt. 
> 
> We vragen onszelf af, wie ben ik om briljant te zijn, knap, talentvol, fantastisch? 
> 
> Maar wie ben jij om dat niet te zijn? 
> 
> ...


Gefeliciteerd Do met je 3200ste posting op MC. Mooie teksten. XXX :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

"" Echtgenote ""...is de verleden tijd van " echt genieten "  :Frown: 
( onbekende ervaringsdeskundige ?  :Smile:  )

----------


## gossie

Wat betekent eigenlijk; "echt genieten"?????????????????/

----------


## Raimun

hej ...hoeveel tijd heb je ..??...'t is 'n hele boterham om dat uit te leggen !! haha !!  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

Is dit genieten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

voor sommigen wel ...anderen zijn daar moeilijker in ..iii :Frown:

----------


## gossie

Van het concert des levens, krijgt niemand een progam

----------


## Raimun

> Van het concert des levens, krijgt niemand een progam


Inderdaad !! ...dat krijg je pas als de voorstelling beëindigd is !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ondertussen kan je wel :: 
De " éérste viool " spelen ..
Of 'n " slag " in het water slaan ...
Proberen " valse noten" te spelen .
Hoog van de toren " blazen " ..
De plooien glad " strijken " ..
Leven van de " hoorn " des overvloeds ..
Klinken lijk 'n " cimbaal "..
" Trompetteren" dat horen en zien vergaat ...
Doen alsof het 'n " fluitje " van 'n cent is ...
De gevoelige " snaar " raken ... enz....

Zolang je echter het " derigeerstokje " in de hand houdt ...
.... in " harmonie " met jezelf leeft ...de hele circ op afstand bekijkt !!...
.....heb je het programma niet meer nodig !! ...

Jij hebt het immers in " alle toonaarden " " zelf " geschreven !!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

" Als je hoofd en je hart de juiste richting opgaan, hoef je je niet druk te maken om je voeten. "


---------------------------



Heb je problemen met je spijsvertering, zorg er dan voor om minder indrukken op te doen en meer rust te nemen.

----------------------------



" Het geluk van je leven hangt af van de kwaliteit van je gedachten! "

- Marcus Aurelus

----------


## Raimun

" _Wie te lang aarzelt voordat hij 'n stap doet ...
blijft zijn hele leven op één been staan ""_

chinees spreekwoord

----------


## dotito

" Als je vooral bezig bent met wat en wie je wilt worden, ben je nooit jezelf! "

--------------------------



" Kijk positief en je ziet veel beter. "

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Als ik mezelf voorbij loop, lach ik wel altijd even vriendelijk.

----------


## Raimun

"" *Vrouwen moet je niet al te letterlijk nemen ..
figuurlijk zijn ze juist het mooist .*
(..Kadé Bruin ..)

*Van mensen die nooit wat geven ,
daar krijg ik wat van !!*
(..Kadé Bruin..)

----------


## jolanda27

> "" *Vrouwen moet je niet al te letterlijk nemen ..
> figuurlijk zijn ze juist het mooist .*
> (..Kadé Bruin ..)
> 
> *Van mensen die nooit wat geven ,
> daar krijg ik wat van !!*
> (..Kadé Bruin..)


Dat is nog eens humor.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ik zal alle haat overleven en de liefde een kans geven. Slechte mensen ontwijken en mijn einddoel bereiken!

----------


## Raimun

> Ik zal alle haat overleven en de liefde een kans geven. Slechte mensen ontwijken en mijn einddoel bereiken!


AMEN.. .Halleluja  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

De beste manier om je tegen negativiteit van anderen te beschermen, is je omringen met een schild van positiviteit. 

__________________________________________________ _____________________

Pubers hebben altijd gelijk, al denken ouders daar anders over

__________________________________________________ ______________________

Als je met anderen de klok twaalf hoort slaan, dan ben je niet op tijd naar bed gegaan!

----------


## dotito

Je bent niet ongelukkig door wat je meemaakt, maar je bent ongelukkig door de manier hoe je ermee omgaat  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Je bent niet ongelukkig door wat je meemaakt, maar je bent ongelukkig door de manier hoe je ermee omgaat


Helemaal waar Dotito.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Je bent niet ongelukkig door wat je meemaakt, maar je bent ongelukkig door de manier hoe je ermee omgaat


*Je moet altijd op tijd weten hoe laat het is*  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

"Pas na het lezen van deze zin ga je weer verder met je leven"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

" Wij gedragen ons alsof comfort en luxe de voornaamste levensbehoeften zijn; terwijl om echt gelukkig te zijn we alleen iets nodig hebben dat ons enthousiasme kan opwekken. "

- Kingsley




" Ongelukkige mensen krijgen net zoveel kansen op geluk als gelukkige mensen. Maar ongelukkige mensen zien dit vaak niet. "

- Paul Wilsom

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Alles in het leven is vervangbaar, behalve het vierde woord!

----------


## dotito

" Om gelukkig te worden moet je de woorden "had ik maar" uit je woordenschat verbannen en ze door "de volgende keer" vervangen. " 

- Smiley Blanton  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

We hebben het allemaal nodig om in iets te geloven dat goed , mooi en waar is ......

( chinees spreekwoord) uit een spirituele scheurkalender)

----------


## dotito

" Mensen denken vaak dat het leven helemaal positief moet zijn met alles erop en eraan. Dat is ook de boodschap van het positieve denken. Maar het leven kent ook afgronden. En als je die onder ogen durft te zien, pas dan heb je echt alles in het leven en pas dan leef je echt. "

- Wilhelm Schmid

----------------------------------------


" Een gelukkig mens heeft het kind in zich bewaard. "

- Goethe

----------------------------------------

" Eén persoon met geloof staat gelijk aan 99 mensen met interesse. "

- John Sturartr Mill


---------------------------------------

" Jij bent niet de schepper van je gedachten. Je gedachten zijn de schepper van jou. "

- Eric van Zuydam


----------------------------------------

"De geest wordt rijker wanneer het ontvangt, het hart wordt rijker wanneer het geeft. "

- Victor Hugo


----------------------------------------


"Om weer helder te kunnen zien, hoef je vaak alleen van perspectief te veranderen."

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry

----------


## dolfijnjorien

rozen verwelken
bloemen vergaan
maar soms heb je zin
om iemand op zijn bakkes te slaan

----------


## Raimun

> rozen verwelken
> bloemen vergaan
> maar soms heb je zin
> om iemand op zijn bakkes te slaan


Ha ha....da's 'n goeie !! :Cool:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

I found your nose, it was in my business again.-_-'

----------


## Raimun

_'There are so many different worlds 

so many different suns 

and we have just one world 

but we live in different ones..'_ 
(Brothers in arms - Dire Straits) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb geen ziel.

Ik _ben_ een ziel. Ik _heb_ een lichaam.

----------


## Raimun

Met niets ben ik begonnen ...
het meeste heb ik daar nu nog van over ...

----------


## Raimun

Je hoeft niet steeds dezelfde fout te maken ...
er is keuze genoeg !

----------


## Raimun

Als een Hollander gek wordt , dan voelen de mensen dat het vakwerk is !

_Godfried Bomans !!_

(schiet niet op de pianist hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha Raimun, 

Ik zie dat je er zin in hebt.  :Wink: 

Iedereen neemt me zoals ik ben, nou ik nog.

Loesje

----------


## dotito

" De dingen die werkelijk waardevol zijn, bezit je niet. Die heb je lief... "  :Wink: 




Wie iets echt wil doen, vindt altijd een weg;
wie iets niet wil doen, vindt altijd een excuus.




Geluk hangt niet af van wie je bent of wat je hebt,
het hangt alleen af van wat je denkt.

----------


## sietske763

pluk de dag...............
voor je het weet zit je in een vaasje...........

(loesje)

----------


## sietske763

een europa,
zodat je met een staatsgreep klaar bent

(loesje)

----------


## sietske763

erg fijn als ze over me roddelen, 
zo blijf ik tenminste van mezelf op de hoogte.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vertrouwen is goed, Controle is beter!

----------


## dotito

" De kleine dingen zijn de meest waardevolle: een rustig woord, een blik, een glimlach. "  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Waar het hart van vol is , loopt de mond van over  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

_OVERPEINZING_

Aan het eind van iedereen is er meestal een vraag
onbeantwoord gebleven:
Wat is de reden van mijn bestaan?
Ik heb gezien, ik heb gevoeld, ik heb gehoord,
Ik heb kunnen lachen en ik heb gejankt.
Ik heb gewerkt en ben vrij geweest.
Ik ben bang geweest en blij,
Gelukkig en heb getreurd.
Ik heb gevrijd en liefde ontvangen. 
Ik heb kunnen juichen en heb emoties gehad.
Nu heb ik geen angst meer, alleen emoties gehad.
Ik ben uitgespeeld met het spel des levens.
Nu vraag ik mij af was ik nuttig?
Maakte ik verschil?
Heb ik iets veranderd, word ik gemist?
Is er een reden om mij te missen?
Ik heb geen toekomst meer, alleen verleden.
Ik dacht dat ik alles wist, maar wat valt er te weten
En dan terwijl de laatste gedachte wegzweeft
Weet ik het antwoord:
Ik heb geleefd!

(door 'n bekende tekstschrijver geschreven)

----------


## Raimun

Ieder leven is zinvol ...indien het is " geleefd " ...

----------


## dotito

" Wacht niet tot de wereld je ontdekt, maar
ga de wereld ontdekken. "



" Als je vriendschap sluit met het huidige moment, voel je je overal thuis, waar je 
ook bent. Als je je niet thuis voelt in het 
Nu, maakt het niet uit waar je heen gaat, want je neemt je onbehagen overal mee naartoe. "

----------


## dotito

" Als je van het leven houdt, dan gaat het leven ook houden van jou. "  :Smile: 



" Drie dingen kunnen maar kort verborgen blijven: de zon, de maan en de waarheid. "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Leef vandaag, je weet nooit wat morgen brengt.... 

Doe nooit iets aan een ander wat jezelf ook niet graag zou hebben dat het jou overkomt

----------


## Raimun

Je hoeft vandaag niet zelf te doen , wat je morgen door 'n ander kan laten doen  :Cool:

----------


## dotito

" Wil je je rijk voelen? Tel dan de dingen die je

bezit, die niet met geld te koop zijn. "

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Face your fears and live your dreams

----------


## Raimun

Zolang zij doen alsof ze mij betalen , doe ik alsof ik werk !

----------


## jolanda27

Leven is tekenen zonder gum.

Echte belangstelling doete wonderen. :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik zie een foutje, moet zijn;

Echte belangstelling doet wonderen.

----------


## Raimun

_Waarom vinden wij fouten maken zo erg ? 
Dat hebben wij zo geleerd !!!!
Op school worden al onze fouten met rood aangeduid !!_

----------


## jolanda27

> _Waarom vinden wij fouten maken zo erg ? 
> Dat hebben wij zo geleerd !!!!
> Op school worden al onze fouten met rood aangeduid !!_


@ Raimun, 
Vind het niet zo erg, maar het klinkt heel anders dan.  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Raimun, 
uit die met rood aangeduide fouten heb ik heel veel opgestoken nl schrijven zonder fouten.... 
Life is a travel, enjoy every step

----------


## Raimun

> @Raimun, 
> uit die met rood aangeduide fouten heb ik heel veel opgestoken nl schrijven zonder fouten.... 
> Life is a travel, enjoy every step


Giën coementair  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

_De man die de vrouw haar kleine fouten niet vergeeft ,
zal zich nimmer kunnen verheugen in haar grote deugden_ 

Kahlil Gibran

----------


## gossie

De beste zon is een blij gezicht.

mei 2012 "bzn"

----------


## Raimun

""_Mannen doen me denken aan 'n grote letter Q , 
een grote nul met 'n klein staartje ""..._

(een verloren gelopen feministe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ga je de rest van je leven dingen doen die je verstandig lijken... of dingen doen die je leuk vindt? 
Guido Weijers!

----------


## dotito

" Als je wilt dat er dingen veranderen, dan zul je zelf moeten veranderen. Als je wilt dat dingen beter worden, dan zul je zelf beter moeten worden. "

Jim Rohn


" Zolang een vrouw lichtjes in haar ogen heeft zal geen man de rimpels ernaast zien. "  :Wink: 

- Dolores del Rio

----------


## Raimun

Dat waar je naar verlangt........verlangt ook naar jou !i

----------


## Raimun

_Ware liefde... 
is opgerold in schoonheid...
verborgen tussen de seconden van je leven ...

Je moet even stilstaan om ze te zien .._

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Geluk kun je vermenigvuldigen door het te delen.

----------


## Raimun

Rustig zitten ,
niets doen,
de Lente komt
en het gras groeit vanzelf .  :Cool: 
Zen gezegde

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Onze grootste overwinning is niet om nooit te falen, maar om door te gaan als wij hebben gefaald

----------


## Raimun

_Hard werken is niet slecht , 
maar ik neem liever geen enkel risico !_

----------


## Raimun

_Wij leven allemaal onder dezelfde hemel ,
maar we hebben niet dezelfde horizon_

----------


## gossie

> _Wij leven allemaal onder dezelfde hemel ,
> maar we hebben niet dezelfde horizon_


heel mooi gezegd :Smile:

----------


## dotito

" Geloof in je zelf in de kracht die je hebt, de kracht die jou door het leven leidt, door goede en slechte tijden. Geloof in de verborgen kwaliteiten die iedereen bezit en die je de juiste weg zullen wijzen. Geloof in morgen en in wat die dag je zal brengen en probeer alles van de zonnige kant te bekijken, want met een positieve kijk op het leven is er geen grens aan jouw mogelijkheden. " 



" Onze belangrijkste taak is niet om 
te zien wat vaag in de verte ligt, maar om te doen wat duidelijk voor de 
hand ligt. "  :Wink: 

- Thomas Carlyle




" We kunnen onze doelen alleen bereiken 
door middel van een plan waar we 
vurig in geloven en dat we energiek volgen. 
Er is geen andere weg naar succes. " 

- Stephen A. Brennen




" Het leven is als een regenboog. Buien en zonneschijn zijn allebei nodig om het kleur te geven. "  :Smile: 



Vergeef altijd uw vijanden, er is niets dat hen meer ergert  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Voor elke nieuwe klus heb je gereedschap nodig dat je niet in huis hebt

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Het leven is als een regenboog. Buien en zonneschijn zijn allebei nodig om het kleur te geven.

----------


## Raimun

Geluk is iets wat je geschonken wordt , dus sta er voor open !

----------


## Raimun

De volgende keer als je computer vastloopt..bel een glazenwasser..!!!!

Die heeft verstand van Windows ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ik probeer echt niet te huilen, want elke traan is gewoon een herinnering waarvan ik niet weet hoe ik die moet laten gaan.

----------


## Raimun

Alles is al eens gezegd , 
maar doordat niemand luistert moet men altijd opnieuw beginnen

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Mannen trouwen met een vrouw in de hoop dat ze nooit verandert
vrouwen trouwen met een man in de hoop hem nog te kunnen veranderen. 

Guido Weijers

----------


## jolanda27

> Alles is al eens gezegd , 
> maar doordat niemand luistert moet men altijd opnieuw beginnen


@ Raimun, daar zit wat in.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Mannen trouwen met een vrouw in de hoop dat ze nooit verandert
> vrouwen trouwen met een man in de hoop hem nog te kunnen veranderen. 
> 
> Guido Weijers


_Liefde is blind !!_

----------


## Raimun

_De natuur haast zich niet..
toch wordt alles volbracht !!_

Lao Tse

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Economie,, 

De meeste mensen vinden delen de moeilijkste berekening

Loesje

----------


## Raimun

> Economie,, 
> 
> De meeste mensen vinden delen de moeilijkste berekening
> 
> Loesje


_Als je moet krijgen .....zoveel mogelijk vermenigvuldigen en optellen !!
Als je moet geven..... zoveel mogelijk delen en aftrekken !_

r.c.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Het moeilijkste ding dat je kan doen is degene waarvan jij houd, los laten.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Als de moed je in de schoenen zakt, ga dan op je kop staan

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Het is grappig hoe goed ik anderen advies kan geven, maar wanneer het mezelf overkomt ik totaal niet weet wat te doen.

__________________________________________________ __________________

Ik hou van de kleuren rood, wit en blauw die symbool staan voor de vrijheid, totdat je ze ziet knipperen in je spiegels. 

__________________________________________________ __________________

Als "bruin zijn" de waardemeter is voor een goede vakantie, hebben alle drollen het goed gedaan.

----------


## Raimun

Wie niet tevreden is met wat hij heeft , 
zal ook niet tevreden zijn met wat hij krijgt !!

Socrates.

----------


## Raimun

_Het geheim van het lied
is de vibratie 
in de stem 
van de zanger 
en de trilling in het hart 
van de luisteraar .
_
Kahlil Gibran

----------


## jolanda27

> _Het geheim van het lied
> is de vibratie 
> in de stem 
> van de zanger 
> en de trilling in het hart 
> van de luisteraar .
> _
> Kahlil Gibran


Mooi... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Veni vidi visa ! .....ik kwam..ik zag..ik winkelde .. :Cool:

----------


## Neetje

Waar je ook loopt
Waar je ook bent
Niemand vertelt jou wat goed is, wat slecht
Niemand die weet wie verliest of wie wint
Je komt op het eind bij jezelf terecht

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Gevoel en verstand zitten vaak niet op een lijn.

----------


## Raimun

Als je denkt dat avontuur 
gevaarlijk is ,
probeer routine ,
het is dodelijk !

----------


## sietske763

idd Raimun..........routine en sleur..........afschuwelijk!

----------


## Raimun

Verjaardagen zijn goed voor je , 
hoe meer je er hebt ,
hoe langer je leeft 
 :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

een misverstand ,
is 'n hele slimme juffrouw 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

_Liefde komt nooit onverwacht ,
de vrouw wacht er altijd op ._

----------


## Raimun

In basis is " loslaten " liefde ,
ons ego is de moeilijkst te nemen hindernis 
om in en met liefde 
" los te laten "

----------


## Raimun

Bidden verandert de wereld niet ,
maar bidden verandert de mens 
en de mens verandert 
de wereld 

A.Einstein

----------


## Raimun

Je kan beter een optimist zijn 
die ongelijk heeft ,
dan een pessimist 
die gelijk heeft .
 :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Een ander kan jou niet vertellen wat jij moet doen. De antwoorden die je zoekt, zijn alleen in jezelf te vinden.

----------


## Raimun

Je krijgt van het leven wat je er van vraagt .
Vraag je veel , 
dan krijg je veel. 
Vraag je weinig , 
dan krijg je weinig .
Weet je niet ,wat te vragen ..
dan wordt je geleefd !

 :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

Een man is net als typ-ex
Eerst is het je typ
dan is het je ex ! 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Niets is zo eerlijk verdeeld als
het verstand .
Iedreen denkt er genoeg van te hebben !
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Je zorgen maken ,
is de verkeerde kant op fantaseren 
 :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

Iedereen neemt me zoals ik ben .
Nu ik nog .
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

> Iedereen neemt me zoals ik ben .
> Nu ik nog .


Die heb ik al jaren op de toilet hangen. Vind ik wel een goeie. Is van Loesje.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Elke stap die je bewust maakt is als een zegen voor jezelf immers je hoeft alleen maar in het moment te blijven tot de stap voltooid is...

----------


## Raimun

Elke wijze uil begon ooit als 'n uilskuiken !!
*RXII13*

----------


## Raimun

Zomaar gratis helpen , is onbetaalbaar ! ( BZN )

----------


## Raimun

Wie ver wil komen , reist licht !
zonder wrok , zonder afgunst ,
zonder egoïsme en
zonder angst !

*RXll13*

----------


## jolanda27

Kletsen kan kwetsen.

----------


## Raimun

Iedere gek heeft zijn gebrek ..
helaas..
ik heb er meerdere .
*Rx ll 13*

----------


## gossie

Wie geeft wat hij/zij heeft,
is waard dat hij/zij leeft. (bzn)

----------


## Raimun

Ik drink lijk 'n Tempelier..
Ik vloek lijk 'n ketter ..
Ik rook lijk 'n Turk ...
gelukkig stoot ik mij nooit 2 maal aan dezelfde steen !!  :Wink: 
*Rxll13*

----------


## Neetje

Of het nu is met Hartenjagen of met Klaverjas ... ik pas

----------


## sietske763

wahahahaa, die Neetje.....
hey dappere man......ondanks dat je in ""de put"" zit.....ben je wel heeeeeeel grappig!!

----------


## Raimun

Het leven is een feest ,
je moet wel zelf de slingers ophangen !! 
 :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

Ik heb de gewoonte, 
te zwijgen over wat ik niet weet .

Sophocles

----------


## Raimun

Mijn lichaam is geheel van mij ,
maar ik deel het graag met iemand .

?

----------


## Raimun

Een tandarts is 'n goochelaar 
die door metaal in je mond te steken ,
goud uit je zakken haalt !

Ambroce Bierce

----------


## Raimun

Ik ben oud en heb vele problemen gekend ,
de meeste daarvan hebben echter nooit plaatsgevonden . :Cool: 

*RXll13*

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik ben oud en heb vele problemen gekend ,
> de meeste daarvan hebben echter nooit plaatsgevonden .
> 
> *RXll13*


Doet mij denken aan het spreekwoord:

De mens lijdt het meest, door het lijden dat hij vreest.

----------


## Luuss0404

Leuke uitspraken ~^_^~

Deze vond ik humor hebben:
"Democratie is de wil van het volk, elke morgen lees ik stomverbaasd in de krant wat ik nou weer wil. (Wim Kan)"

----------


## Raimun

Behandel iemand zoals hij is 
en hij zal zo blijven .
Behandel iemand 
zoals hij zou kunnen zijn
en hij zal zo worden ! 

Goethe

----------


## Raimun

> Leuke uitspraken ~^_^~
> 
> Deze vond ik humor hebben:
> "Democratie is de wil van het volk, elke morgen lees ik stomverbaasd in de krant wat ik nou weer wil. (Wim Kan)"


Is één van de redenen waarom ik zelden 'n krant lees  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

Die van goethe vind ik echt goed! 
En ik lees wel een krant, maar met een korrel zout  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Je kunt alleen vreugde beleven door trouw te blijven aan de waarheid in je eigen hart.



Je geeft maar weinig als je geeft van je bezit. Alleen wanneer je van jezelf geeft, geef je ten volle.



Eenzaamheid is geen gevoel. Het is een gedachte.



Zij die geen angst kennen, kennen geen moed. Want werkelijke moed is het overwinnen van de angst.



Een mens wordt niet zozeer gekwetst door wat er gebeurt, maar veeleer door zijn ideeën over wat er plaatsvindt.


De ellende van iets in één keer goed doen is dat niemand beseft hoe moeilijk het eigenlijk was.


Er is in het leven 1 belangrijke keuze te maken; of je kiest voor vertrouwen of je kiest voor angst.


Veel mensen geven geld uit dat ze niet hebben om dingen te kopen die ze niet leuk vinden om mensen te imponeren die ze niet mogen.

----------


## Raimun

Religie kan verwijdering brengen ,
spiritualiteit is
wat ons bij elkaar houdt .

----------


## Raimun

Humor lost geen vraagstukken op ,
maar helpt je wel er overheen !
 :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Voor elke minuut die u kwaad blijft geeft u zestig seconden gemoedsrust op  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


We nemen geen rugzak mee uit het verleden maar een schatkist. Elke dag mag je kijken of er nog wat moois in zit. 


Je kunt me verantwoordelijk houden voor wat ik zeg, niet voor wat jij verstaat  :Big Grin: 


Wie niet tevreden is met wat hij heeft, zal ook niet tevreden zijn met wat hij krijgt  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Niet reageren is geen zwakte,
maar een kracht .
Een ander woord voor niet reageren ,
is " vergeven ".

Eckhart Tolle

----------


## Neetje

Ieder *huisje* heeft zijn kruisje
En ik heb een *huis* .....

----------


## Luuss0404

Het gras lijkt altijd groener aan de overkant...

----------


## dotito

Geluk schuilt in de kleine dingen van het leven. Wie er geen oog voor heeft, kijkt er overheen  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Wat je hebt kun je verliezen, wat je bent niet  :Big Grin: 



Je hebt alleen het recht op iemand neer te kijken, als je hem helpt weer op te staan  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Alles spreekt
ondanks zijn schijnbare stilte .

Hazrat Inyat Khan

----------


## Raimun

_Tegen de stroom op zwemmen is moeilijk, 
maar het is de enige manier
om de bron te bereiken._

*RXII13*

----------


## Raimun

Ik kook op grootmoeders wijze ..
maar weet niet meer 
wiens grootmoeder het was !

*RXII13*

----------


## gossie

Je bent vrij om voor een zelfvervullend of zelfvernietigend gedrag te kiezen.

----------


## gossie

Het eerste dat wij in ons verlangen nodig hebben is de
erkenning en de aanvaarding dat het zoals het is.
"H. Andriessen"

----------


## jolanda27

Je lost problemen niet op door te denken; je schept problemen door te denken. De oplossing verschijnt altijd als je uit het denken stapt en stil wordt en helemaal in het Nu bent, al is het maar een moment. Dan, als iets later het denken terugkeert, heb je opeens een creatief inzicht dat er eerder niet was.

Laat het overmatige denken achterwege en let op hoe alles dan verandert. Je relaties veranderen omdat je niet eist dat de ander iets doet om jouw zelfbesef te versterken. Je vergelijkt jezelf niet met andere mensen en je probeert niet meer te zijn dan iemand anders om je identiteitsbesef te versterken.

Je laat iedereen zijn zoals ze zijn. Je hoeft ze niet te veranderen; ze hoeven zich niet anders te gedragen om jou gelukkig te laten zijn. 

Eckhart Tolle

----------


## sietske763

geestelijke genezing begint bij vergeving.....(of had ik die al eerder gepost.....nou ja...dan nog maar eens....want het is echt waarheid!, eigen ervaring)

----------


## dotito

Mensen reizen over de wereld om zich te verwonderen 
over de hoogtes van bergen, de wilde golven van de zeeën, 
de uitgestrektheid van de oceaan, de bewegingen van de 
sterren, en toch lopen ze zichzelf voorbij, 
zonder verwondering.



Wij kunnen onze innerlijke krachtbronnen niet 
eerder benutten, dan wanneer we ervan 
overtuigd zijn ze te bezitten.




Technieken genezen niet, liefde geneest  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Quote van een vriendin van mij: 
Smile, because you're beautiful. 
Laugh, because you're living life to the fullest. 
Stand strong, because haters can't bring you down.

Vrije vertaling (ongeveer):
Glimlach, omdat je mooi bent.
Lach, omdat je ten volste van je leven geniet.
Sta sterk, omdat gemene mensen je niet omlaag kunnen halen.

Goh klonk beter in het engels...

----------


## Raimun

Dit moet prachtig zijn ,
ik begrijp er niets van .

Molière

----------


## Raimun

Ik denk ,
dus ik ben. 

René Descartes

----------


## dotito

citaten gezegden en waarheden;



Je kunt alleen vreugde beleven door trouw te blijven aan de waarheid in je eigen hart  :Smile: 



Mopperen over je eigen fouten leidt alleen maar tot nieuwe fouten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



Zware tijden blijven niet, sterke mensen wel  :Wink: 




Hoe meer je bereid bent je waarheid te uiten , des te vrijer zul je je voelen.





Iedereen heeft iets goeds in zich. Sommige mensen verbergen het, sommige mensen verwaarlozen het, maar het is er. 




Zeg wat jij wilt zeggen, in plaats van wat anderen willen horen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

_Een vriend is iemand die 
het lied van je hart kent 
en die het terug voor je kan zingen
op momenten dat je het zelf 
vergeten bent .


RXII13 
_

----------


## Luuss0404

Alleen bij een grote vriendschap kun je je een grote ruzie veroorloven _Jean-Paul Franssens_

Geef nooit uitleg. Je vrienden begrijpen je wel en je vijanden geloven je toch niet _Elbert Hubbard_

Geluk is niet afhankelijk van dingen buiten ons,maar van de manier waarop wij die zien. _Leo N. Tolstoj_

----------


## Raimun

De pen ,
is de tong van de geest .

Cervantes

----------


## Raimun

Het nadeel van nietsdoen is ,
dat je nooit weet wanneer je klaar bent .

RXII3

----------


## Luuss0404

Lol Raimun, die laatste is grappig...

----------


## jolanda27

Het leven is als een bos.
Rechtdoor kan nooit.

Het beste wat je kunt bereiken,
is te worden wie je bent.
Fons Janssen

Het is niet de berg die wij overwinnen maar onszelf.

Vriend is wie je tijdens je leven zegt,
wat anderen na je dood vertellen.

----------


## jolanda27

Vruchten rijpen door de zon,
mensen door de liefde.

'Er is een dunne plek, die gaat 
nooit helemaal weg, daardoor
word je eerder geraakt door het 
lijden van andere mensen.'

----------


## Raimun

Onze meest verborgen tranen
zoeken nimmer onze ogen .

Kahlil Gibran

----------


## gossie

Pieker niet
het komt toch anders

----------


## jolanda27

Enjoy
the little 
Things.

I am absolutely
Okay
the way 
I am.

Aandacht is het mooiste
wat je iemand kunt geven

----------


## Luuss0404

"Een weg bestaat omdat we hem bewandelen en dingen zijn zo omdat we ze zo noemen. Waarom zijn ze zo? Omdat we dat zo hebben afgesproken. En waarom zijn ze niet zo? Omdat we hebben afgesproken dat ze niet zo zijn."

*Zhuang Zi*

----------


## Raimun

Een beste vriend 
is net als een klavertje vier,
moeilijk te vinden,
je hebt geluk als je er één hebt !

*RXII13*

----------


## sietske763

@Raimun........echte vrienden zijn zeldzaam.....maar jouw citaat klinkt wel erg somber!

----------


## Raimun

> @Raimun........echte vrienden zijn zeldzaam.....maar jouw citaat klinkt wel erg somber!


integendeel Sietske ! ik acht mij bij de gelukkigen  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

dan is het goed, als je maar gelukkig bent :Smile:

----------


## swingmoeke

Piekeren is een verspilling van vandaag
het vertroebeld het zicht op morgen
opdat je nog bezig bent met gisteren

----------


## swingmoeke

Op het pad der vriendschap 
bloeien de mooiste bloemen
Ze heten verdraagzaamheid,
eerlijkheid,
hulpvaardigheid
en vertrouwen

----------


## Raimun

Een vriend is iemand die alles van je weet 
en toch van je houdt !

*RXII13*

----------


## Raimun

Vrouwen vertellen altijd alles aan iedereen 
die het niet verder vertellen

*RXII13*

----------


## swingmoeke

Mijn man is het hoofd van het gezin 
En ik ben de Nek en waar de nek draait gaat het hoofd heen

----------


## Raimun

God heeft de man "" voor "" de vrouw geschapen,
opdat hij ook 'n paar woorden zou kunnen zeggen !

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Alleen omdat iemand
je ooit verteld heeft 
dat je iets fout gedaan hebt , 
betekent het nog niet
dat het ook zo was ! 


Stephen Harrod Buhner

----------


## Raimun

Vergeef jezelf als je geen vrede hebt. 

Op het moment dat je 

je onvrede volkomen aanvaardt,

verandert je onvrede in vrede.



Eckhart Tolle

----------


## swingmoeke

Het zoetheid van geluk
smaakt zoeter
voor hen die eerst het bittere heeft geproefd

----------


## Raimun

Voor je spreekt,
laat jouw woorden door drie poorten gaan. 

Bij de eerste poort, vraag jezelf: 
_Is het waar?_

Bij de tweede poort, vraag jezelf : 
_Is het noodzakelijk?_

Bij de derde poort, vraag jezelf : 
_ Is het vriendelijk?_ 

Sufi gezegde

----------


## gossie

Je kunt de zee niet oversteken door
alleen naar het water te staren

(bzn)

----------


## Raimun

Wie een put graaft voor een ander ,
is tenminste niet egoistisch 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Het helpt als je je eigen 
beste vriend wordt
en voor jezelf ontdekt
wat hier allemaal van waar is !

----------


## Smilie

Er is altijd een weg, zelfs als de weg weg is.

----------


## Raimun

L e v e n s w ij s he i d 
is
b e s c h o u w e n d
o p l o s s e n d 
d e n k e n .

In alle omstandigheden
k a l m b l ij v e n .

*RXII13*

----------


## tarali

Het begin ligt dikwijls in onze macht, het midden zelden, het eind nooit.

----------


## gossie

echte vrienden
houden een spoor
achter en
veranderen 
het landschap
van ons leven

nn

----------


## tarali

Geluk is een hangmat waarin je lui ligt in een wezenloze stilte.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

Waar je gaat daar ben je.

John Kabat-Zinn

----------


## tarali

Drink omdat je gelukkig bent, maar nooit omdat je ongelukkig bent.

----------


## Raimun

Het is belangrijk 
verwondering te voelen 
over de wereld waar je 
doorheen wandelt: 

- er niet piekerend of gehaast 
doorheen te vliegen, 
maar stil te staan, 
open te blijven 
en te filosoferen. 

Zonder de illusie te hebben 
dat je het antwoord 
of de waarheid kent.

 
Ervin Lazlo

----------


## Raimun

_Bang zijn is niet erg. 
Sterker nog: je bent en dwaas 
als je geen angst hebt.

Moed is niet hetzelfde 
als niet bang zijn. 

Moed is er voor zorgen 
dat je angst niet de boventoon 
gaat voeren, 
moed is leren omgaan met je angst.

_Nelson Mandela

----------


## tarali

Mijn pad ging niet altijd over rozen, 
maar paardebloemen zijn ook mooi.

----------


## Raimun

Wie ik ben is een mysterie, 
waarvoor ik elke dag 
nieuwe oplossingen vind.

Alberto Villoldo

----------


## Raimun

Ieder mens heeft de capaciteit 
zijn hart te veranderen. 
Als dat verlangen er is,
is mededogen 
de enige juiste reactie.. 
Christina Feldman

----------


## tarali

Wanneer we gelukkig zijn, is onze fantasie levendiger; 
wanneer wij ongelukkig zijn, is onze herinnering levendiger.

Natalia Ginzburg

----------


## Raimun

_De Heer keek naar ons werk
en zag dat het goed was !
Toen vroeg Hij naar ons loon !
Hij draaide zich om
en weende bitter !! 

RXII13_

----------


## Raimun

Niemand weet waartoe 
hij in staat is 
tot hij het probeert

Publilins Syrus

----------


## jolanda27

Echte belangstelling doet wonderen.

----------


## Raimun

Ik ben leven dat wil leven 
en ik leef te midden van leven 
dat wil leven. 

Albert Schweitzer

----------


## tarali

Het oude stort ineen, de tijden veranderen, 
een nieuw leven bloeit op uit de puinhopen.

Friedrich von Schiller

----------


## Raimun

Tijd is niet kostbaar.
Het is een illusie.
Het enige wat kostbaar is,
is dit moment.

Nin Sheng

----------


## Raimun

Groei en vooruitgang zijn onmogelijk
als je altijd alles doet 
zoals je altijd alles gedaan hebt.

Wayne Dyer

----------


## Raimun

Gisteren 

gehoorzaamden we koningen 
en bogen we onze hoofden 
voor keizers.

Maar vandaag knielen we 
enkel voor de waarheid,
volgen we alleen de schoonheid 
en gehoorzamen we 
enkel de liefde.  

Khalil Gibran

----------


## Raimun

Er is één groot voordeel aan het leven ,
het is maar tijdelijk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Wat je hebben wil ,
moet je eerst geven .

Lao Tse

----------


## Raimun

Je bent maar iemand ,
als je voor iemand ,
iemand bent !

RXII13

----------


## Raimun

Vroeger wist ik niets , 
nu weet ik meestal " van niets " ..
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

> Vroeger wist ik niets , 
> nu weet ik meestal " van niets " ..


Dat heeft zo zijn voordelen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Alles wat aandacht krijgt , 
groeit ! 

*Aristoteles*

----------


## Raimun

'Wat is een strijder van het licht?'
'Dat weet je wel,' 
antwoordde zij met een glimlach. 

'Het is iemand die in staat is 
om het wonder 
van het leven te begrijpen.'
 

Paulo Coelho
Braziliaans schrijver

----------


## Raimun

Alle gedachten die je hebt 

over anderen zijn niet meer 

dan jouw gedachten. 

Ze vertellen meer over jou 

dan over de anderen.
 

Nin Sheng

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je Raimun, er zitten veel mooie gezegde's bij...mooi om te lezen, ook bijzondere schrijvers... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Alles wat je weten moet, 
zal je onthuld worden. 

Alles wat je nodig hebt, 
zal je aangereikt worden 
in de juiste, kosmische volgorde. 


Patanjali

----------


## Raimun

Whe God created man ,
She was only joking !! 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Zet de eerste stap in vol vertrouwen.
Je hoeft niet de hele trap 
voor je te zien. 
Maar zet gewoon de eerste stap.
Martin Luther King

----------


## Raimun

*Habemus papam*

qui sibi nomen imposuit

FRANCISCUS I

----------


## Raimun

> Whe God created man ,
> She was only joking !!


rechtzetting: foutje .. moet zijn "" When "" i.p.v. " Whe ".. natuurlijk !!!

----------


## Raimun

Wie het idee heeft 
dat hij iets moet loslaten,

leeft in de veronderstelling
dat hij ergens aan vastzit.

 RXII13

----------


## Raimun

Vroeger was het goed , 
nu is het beter .
Het was beter als het nu weer goed was !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het verleden kunnen we niet meer veranderen,
We kunnen "wel" onze gedachten over het verleden veranderen.

(Louise Hay)  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Als ik ergens voor ben , 
sta ik er ook achter .
 :Smile:

----------


## johanvds

:Big Grin:  nice one

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bij vergeven gaat het niet over de ander, maar over "jou".
Het is het loslaten van de last die je met je meedraagt.

( Dalai Lama )  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

We hopen altijd dat een ander
het antwoord heeft.

Dat het op een andere plek
beter zal zijn.
dat ooit alles duidelijk zal zijn.

Maar dit is wat het is
nergens anders zal het beter zijn
en alles is er al.

In het diepst van je wezen ligt
het antwoord.

Luister naar je hart 
en weet
dat het enige wat je te doen staat is
'zijn'! 
Lao Tse

----------


## Raimun

Ik werd opnieuw geboren

toen mijn ziel 

en mijn lichaam 

elkaar lief kregen 

en een huwelijk aangingen.
 

Kahlil Gibran

----------


## Raimun

Als je met een ernstig probleem
geconfronteerd wordt,
denk dan zeer goed na.

Is er een oplossing,
dan heeft het geen zin om je
op te winden.

Is er geen oplossing,
dan heeft het ook geen zin om je
op te winden.


Dalai Lama

----------


## Raimun

Religies zijn verschillende wegen

die op hetzelfde punt samenkomen.

Wat maakt het uit

dat we verschillende wegen nemen,

als we hetzelfde doel bereiken?



Mahatma Gandhi

----------


## Raimun

_Laat de wind maar door je haren waaien ..
zolang je die nog hebt_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tarali

Ik ga zelden naar de bioscoop: 
dromen is goedkoper, 
je kan de hele tijd liggen en je speelt zelf de hoofdrol.

Paul Jacobs

----------


## Raimun

_Eentje speciaal voor_ *Elisabeth* 

Wat het hart geeft 
is nooit verdwenen... 

Het is bewaard 
in de harten van anderen.  
Robin St. John

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Raimun: Dat is nou eens leuk verrast worden op de zondagochtend...dank je wel hoor voor deze prachtige spreuk, opgedragen aan mij...ik voel mij vereerd! een dikke knuffel voor jou... :Embarrassment: 

ik zie dat bijna iedereen even verdwenen is, dus ga ik ook maar even wat anders doen...tot een volgende keer, prettige Weekend Raimun.....Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Verzuchting..

_Het is niet meer wat het geweest is 
en het wordt niet meer wat het was !_

RXII13

----------


## Elisabeth9

ha die Raimunneke..... na REGEN komt ZONNESCHIJN..... :Wink:  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:  ik geloof wel in mijn vrienden...tijd heelt alle wonden...pfffffffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Het leven is als een scheurkalender ,
je kan er wel niet iedere dag even hard om lachen. 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

_Een kind wordt pas écht groot ,
als het stopt met vragen waar het vandaan komt 
en weigert te zeggen 
waar het naartoe gaat ._ :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

_De tak van een boom vindt 
vele manieren om in de richting 
van de zon te groeien, 
naar het licht. 

Op dezelfde manier, 
zijn er voor jou 
ook vele manieren 
om naar de zon te groeien. 

Word wakker en leef elk moment 
ten volle._  


Sandra Ingerman

----------


## Raimun

Met een internationale crisis is het net als met de liefde ,
zolang je erover blijft praten 
gebeurt er niets. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Harold Coffin

----------


## Raimun

_In het begin was ik dankbaar 
voor kleine dingen, 
en hoe dankbaarder ik werd, 
hoe meer ik kreeg. 


Dat komt omdat iets toeneemt 
als je je daarop concentreert, 
en als je je op de goedheid 
in je leven concentreert, 
schep je meer goedheid. 


Kansen, relaties, zelfs geld 
stroomden mijn kant op 
toen ik leerde om dankbaar te zijn 
voor alles wat er in mijn leven gebeurde.

_ 
Oprah Winfrey

----------


## Raimun

_Laat komen wat vanzelf komt 

en laat gaan wat vanzelf gaat.


Paramahansa Yogananda_

----------


## Raimun

Je bent altijd een belangrijk, 

waardevol mens, 

niet omdat iemand het zegt, 

niet omdat je succesvol bent, 

niet omdat je veel geld verdient, 

maar omdat je besluit 

om het te geloven.  


Wayne Dyer

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Raimun: dank voor je mooi citaten...

Terwijl ik dit bovenste lees, loop ik naar mijn boekenkastje toe en pak daar het boekje uit van Dr Wayne Dyer...( Geluk is de weg)
een eigen voorwoord geschreven met pen is van mijn overleden vriend...dit boekje kreeg ik van hem, het bracht hem rust...1994...wat lang geleden zeg....onbewust komen er herinneringen naar boven... :Smile: 

Noch je Familie, noch je cultuur gaf je je persoonlijkheid.
ie heb jezelf gecreeerd.

Dr.Wayne Dyer

----------


## Elisabeth9

Die heb jezelf gecreerd...

----------


## Raimun

De sneeuw valt, 

elke vlok 

komt op zijn eigen plek neer.
Zen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank Raimun...prettige dag.... :Wink:  daggggggggggggg

----------


## Raimun

Hoi Elisabeth ....
wat mij betreft , mogen die sneeuwvlokken nog 'n tijdje wachten om ieder hun eigen plekje te zoeken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo is het maar net Raimun...laat die ze die witte deken in de hemel nog maar niet leegschudden op de aarde.....ik heb er geen zin in!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat...gezellige dag in ieder geval....Groetjes....

citaten? Zo als het klokje thuis tikt, tikt het nergens!  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Iemand die niet meer in God gelooft 

is niet iemand die niets meer gelooft;

het is iemand die alles gelooft. 


Umberto Eco

----------


## Elisabeth9

Alle Goeds.  :Smile: 

Alle goeds. Zo leven dat je er mens bij blijft. Dat
je, in welke omstandigheden dan ook, je niet
verwijdert van je glanzende kern.

Zo leven, dat je seizoen voor seizoen toeneemt in
diepgang, wijsheid. Dat je naam steeds onherroepelijker,
je gezicht steeds onvergetelijker wordt.

Alle goeds. Zo leven dat elke dag er 1 is . Een 
dag om verwonderd het licht te omhelzen, verrast
de bomen te begroeten. Een dag om vriend te 
zijn, vriendin. Een dag om "lief" te hebben.

Hans Bouma

----------


## Raimun

_Geld hebben is mooi ,
zolang men niet het plezier verloren heeft 
in dingen die men niet met geld kan kopen .

Salvador Dali_

----------


## Elisabeth9

Salvador Dali..kunstenaar... :Embarrassment:  gezellige dag Raimun...

----------


## saneke

eerlijkheid
duurt
het 
langst

----------


## Raimun

Geld maakt niet gelukkig, 
maar gelukkig maken ze wel geld!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zoals de waard is vertrouwd hij zijn "gasten" !  :Big Grin: 


Geld Raimun...een handje vol met flappen is zalig... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Weet gij iets beters , zeg het dan 
zo niet ;
gebruik dit dan met mij .

Horatius

----------


## Raimun

*Zelfs de dood is niet gratis .
Hij kost het leven .*

Duits spreekoord.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Raimun.... :Embarrassment: 

ps: ik kan niet posten bij associeren zie ik net....misschien een andere dag....Groetjes Raimun, prettige dag... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

> Bedankt Raimun....
> 
> ps: ik kan niet posten bij associeren zie ik net....misschien een andere dag....Groetjes Raimun, prettige dag...



Als je gedachten je aandacht

al te zeer in beslag nemen,

dan neem je ze misschien te serieus. 

Nin Sheng

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mooi gezegde van Nin Cheng... :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Het is wanneer ik volledig mijzelf ben,
alleen en vol vreugde, 
dat de inspiratie het beste 
en meest volledig stroomt.

Vanwaar en wanneer de ideeën komen,
weet ik niet. 
En ik kan ze ook niet dwingen.

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

----------


## Raimun

_Albert Einstein zei ooit : 

Ik ben bang voor de dag dat de technologie onze menselijkheid overheerst. 
De wereld zal alleen een generatie idioten hebben. 
Het is dus zover!!!_

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo is het Raimun..(Einstein).door de technische kanten gaan er veel banen verloren...alles moet sneller en de jeugd heeft alleen nog contact via de mobile, de ipods etc... :Embarrassment:  fantastisch dat het een doorbraak is, het heeft ook zijn goede kanten hoor, maar inzake banen is dat verschrikkelijk...vroeger kocht je een kaartje aan het loket van de station als je met de trein gaat...aankomend jaar kun je ook al geen kaartje meer kopen op het perron via zo'n apparaat....waar gaat dit naar toe? brrrrrrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue: 
prettig weekend alvast Raimun...dank voor al je mooie citaten die je kent.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Iedereen denkt toch aan zichzelf tegenwoordig ?
Ik ben de enige die nog aan mij denkt ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimunnnnnnnnnnnnn...hahahahahahaha...maffie... :Wink:  Inderdaad lijkt het soms wel of iedereen aan zichzelf denkt maar dat is gelukkig niet helemaal waar...wel mooi als je goed voor jezelf zorgt...pfffffffffff ja,ja...

Komt tijd, Komt raad!!! fijn weekend alvast....Daggggg zwaai, zwaai... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

_Als je de controle 
uit handen kunt geven 
zal er een nieuwe orde 
in je leven ontstaan. 

Natuurlijker, 

creatiever, 

moeitelozer._ 


Annemarie Postma

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mooi Raimun...dat klinkt heel goed de boodschap van het gezegde hierboven!...dank... :Embarrassment: 

gezellig weekend....

----------


## gossie

MOED is niet de afwezigheid van angst. MOED betekent angst voelen en toch je hart volgen.

----------


## gossie

> _Als je de controle 
> uit handen kunt geven 
> zal er een nieuwe orde 
> in je leven ontstaan. 
> 
> Natuurlijker, 
> 
> creatiever, 
> 
> ...


Heel mooi Raimun

----------


## Raimun

*Loslaten betekent 
tijdelijk het houvast verliezen.

Niet loslaten betekent 
voor altijd het houvast verliezen.
Sören Kierkegaard*

----------


## gossie

MOED is niet de afwezigheid van angst.
MOED betekent angst voelen en toch je hart volgen.

(???)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Gossie en Raimun.....jullie beiden hebben wat moois geschreven!  :Embarrassment:  en namate de avond nacht gaat worden worden de gesprekken nog boeiender....hahahaha...leuk, maar het is prachtig....warme groet van mij....Elisa.... :Cool:

----------


## gossie

Dank je wel Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Humor lost geen vraagstukken op ,
het helpt je er overheen !!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Humor is geweldig!!!!  :Wink:  het maakt dat we lachen als we het moeilijk hebben, dan worden we afgeleid van de donkere kanten in ons leven!!!
bedankt Raimun, je hebt altijd wel leuke gezegden...Groetjes.... :Embarrassment:

----------

